# ahh! im so excited



## j babyy (Aug 9, 2006)

im not sure if this is the right place for this so mods feel free to move it if need be.

but anyone whose looking into becoming a freelance artist and is just starting out check out http://www.makeupmentors.com I just emailed a few artists in LA area who live near me and just got a reply and im going to have lunch and talk to rocky faulkner in the near future about assisting for him. ahh im so excited i cant wait


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 10, 2006)

That's good!!!!!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 10, 2006)

not letting me put in a password?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## j babyy (Aug 11, 2006)

they send it to you in an email


----------

